# Can SW insist on partner's income details for JSB?



## devlin (19 Feb 2012)

My daughter's partner was let go from his job. He went to SW to claim JSB with the documents listed on their site ie P60 etc, proof of identity and proof of address. He knows that he fulfills the SW criteria for payment ie prsi payments in 2011, payments in 2010 and the required amount over his years of employment, at least 15. The person he saw demanded that he produce details of my daughter's income, bank statements and info about savings. He knows he will not be eligible for JSA at all because my daughter earns too much. She is unwilling to supply data which is unnecessary in relation to the claim for JSB. What has her income got to do with his claim? Can SW insist that this info is produced ?


----------



## micheller (19 Feb 2012)

Here is the citizens infomation checklist:
[broken link removed]

It does have Partners Income on it.
Best to just supply the information as it should have no bearing on the application unless there is a huge amount of savings, an even then I'm not sure.


----------



## Gervan (19 Feb 2012)

The partner's income is possibly requested only for the situation that he does not satisfy JSB requirements, and application for JSA could then be assessed.
I would not give the extra information without being shown where and why it is needed.


----------



## gipimann (19 Feb 2012)

His partner's income will have a bearing on whether he is paid a Qualified Adult increase on his JSB, so it is required for the JSB claim.

If a spouse/partner has earnings over €310 pw, then the JSB applicant is not entitled to an increase for him/her.


----------



## vandriver (19 Feb 2012)

If you tell SW that you are not applying for QA increase,then do they still need the details?


----------



## Ildánach (20 Feb 2012)

If they ask for it, then you have to provide it.  They can refuse you for failing to provide information.

There are limited circumstances where partner's bank statements could be relevant for deciding a Jobseekers Benefit claim, for example, where they wanted to make sure that the person was not engaging in self-employment and having payments made into their partner's account.

More likely is that they are just asking for the details to tick the boxes on the form.  She should ask them why they need the info, and explain that the income is too much for an increase to be paid, it may be that they say that its not necessary.  What she shouldn't do is simply fail to provide the information because she doesn't think its necessary and get indignant about it, that's a sure way of having her payment refused, or at the very least, delayed.


----------

